# New laws.



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Thought maybe I'd share this news with you as its something that will interest us all.

Firstly:
Preço Mais Baixo em 3.900 Medicamentos de Marca e Genéricos
Data: 02-04-2009
Os preços dos medicamentos vão descer até 52,4%, o que em termos de impacto no Preços de Venda ao Público (PVP) pode representar uma poupança de 75 milhões de euros. No total são 3.900 apresentações de medicamentos com um custo mais reduzido. Estes novos preços entraram dia 1 de Abril em vigor.
Fonte: Portal do Cidadão com Ministério da Saúde

As of April 2009 about 3900 medications will be reduced in price, some will be up to 52,4% cheaper. It doesn't, unfortunately, say which ones. But I'm sure the pharmacies will know.

Secondly:
Alargado Período de Isenção do IMI
Data: 01-04-2009
O Governo procedeu ao alargamento do período de isenção do Imposto Municipal sobre Imóveis (IMI) de todos os imóveis urbanos afectos à habitação própria e permanente dos proprietários que usufruíam desse benefício fiscal.
Fonte: Portal do Cidadão com MFAP

Also as of April 2009, those exempt from IMI tax for 6 years have now been extended to 8 years exemption and those with 3 years exemption have extended to 4 years. Notifications are being sent out but if you wish to enquire about yours visit your local Finanças office. They should be able to help you.

Hope this has been useful! 
_________________
Life is too short, so follow your dream...


----------

